# Petronius Report



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We (<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Orange</st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> fish, Myself and a friend from Jax) went out to the Petronius Sat. afternoon and as has been posted it was much rougher than forecasted. :nonono After a 4 hour ride we finally made it out at <st1:time Minute="30" Hour="18"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">6:30 pm</st1:time><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> and immediately started marking fish including some very large returns on the fish finder. The blackfin were so thick that we couldn't get the jigs below them to the bigger fish. After an hour of :sick we had enough of the worsening weather headed back to the pass on another 4 hour trip that involved getting what felt like a 5 gallon bucket of salt spray thrown in your face every 10 seconds and arrived back at the pass about <st1:time Minute="0" Hour="1"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">1 am</st1:time><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">. It is definitely worth a trip out there but in much nicer seas.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

What size?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What were you using and what depth were the bigger fish holding at?


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

The blackfins were all footballs 10-15 lbs. We were catching them on the seapro butterfly types jigs between 50ft and the surface with bigger marks on the fish finder between 70 and 100 ft but the jigs never made it that far down because of all the blackfin. We fished by motoring up to the down wind side of the rig and then drifting for a mile or so.


----------

